# Hello! And I have some questions about selling MAC items - which would be the best board to post them on?



## IsabelleJ (Oct 7, 2015)

*Hello! And I have some questions about selling MAC items - which would be the best board to post them on?*

Greetings everyone!

  I'm a long time Specktra lurker, have been here for almost a decade I think, even though my forum account says I only joined in 2012. I don't know how many hours I've spent here, looking at gorgeous FOTDs and drooling over upcoming collections! I've just been looking around my house, and there seem to be little stashes of makeup all over the place - if it's not all in one place, hubby won't notice how much there is, right?? Except that doesn't seem to be working for me! 

  I am thinking about getting rid of some of my stash, which I've been collecting for a decade or so. Some of the products, such as lip glosses, may not still be ok, so I'm not sure what to do about selling them. For instance, I have some of the Christmas lip gloss sets, sealed and unused, but I'm not sure what condition the glosses are in. Would people be interested in buying them as a Collector's item, or should I throw them away?

  So I don't know where to post my questions about selling stuff, can anyone help please?

  To keep the post on topic, I'm trying to think what my fave discontinued product is, and I think it's the lip glass in Sizzlepeach. I bought so many of those when they discontinued it! Also love my MSF in Petticoat. Now I want to go and put loads of MAC on just thinking about them, LOL!

  Thanks for the help, and hi everyone!

  I guess 10 years is a pretty long time to lurk before introducing myself 

  Isabelle


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 7, 2015)

IsabelleJ said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> I'm a long time Specktra lurker, have been here for almost a decade I think, even though my forum account says I only joined in 2012. I don't know how many hours I've spent here, looking at gorgeous FOTDs and drooling over upcoming collections! I've just been looking around my house, and there seem to be little stashes of makeup all over the place - if it's not all in one place, hubby won't notice how much there is, right?? Except that doesn't seem to be working for me!
> 
> ...


  Welcome, Isabella! 10 years is indeed a long time, I'm glad you finally decided to participate!

  I think you can still offer those older items, there are many people who collect them. If you want to sell here on Specktra you can do so in the Clearance Bin, you need to have 50 posts to have access (just in case you didn't know already).

  You can post any question regarding MAC in the MAC Chat forum:

MAC Chat

  Hope that helps!


----------

